# Coding Cheatsheets for NCS & E-Sys



## Waveshaper (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello together,
I searched quite a time the internet for finding Cheatsheets for the R-&F-Models. I could find only find single solutions for special codings. 
If you know some cheatsheet sources it would be great to post them here.

Thanks in advance and best regards.


----------

